# "Dredd," review...



## billc (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, it was kind of slow.  I would have expected more than what I saw on screen.  I would say a good Redbox rental.  Karl Urban was good as the judge...but he would be a better Mitch Rapp.


----------



## Steve (Sep 23, 2012)

If you like Judge Dredd, this is a much more faithful representation than the previous version. Extremely violent, some pretty graphic depictions of violence against women and innocents.  

Bottom line, it's a graphics/effects driven bloodfest.  Urban plays the role with wry humor and overall it was enjoyable.  But it's strictly popcorn fare.  I'd agree that it's a good netflix/redbox movie, unless you like watching artistic depictions of violence in slow motion 3D.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2012)

We're going to see it (soon, hopefully). Did both of you see it in 3D? I'm no fan of 3D but I've read reviews saying it may be worth it here.


----------



## billc (Sep 23, 2012)

I didn't see it in 3-D but I can see where that might be very appealing visually for this movie.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 23, 2012)

Sadly the new movie will start with a handicap in my eyes as it does not contain:


----------



## Omar B (Sep 23, 2012)

It's gonna end the weekend at number 5 at the box office.  I liked it.  It was good, but not great.  But it does attempt to do something not done since the greatest action movie ever (Speed), wall to wall action.  It tried, but there were a couple of non action moments in the opening.  If your gonna go balls deep with action then do a Speed and have action wall to wall, from minute one to the very end.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> If you like Judge Dredd, this is a much more faithful representation than the previous version. Extremely violent, some pretty graphic depictions of violence against women and innocents.
> 
> Bottom line, it's a graphics/effects driven bloodfest. *Urban plays the role with wry humor* and overall it was enjoyable..



This. 

I haven't seen it, but this alone-the ironic humor of the comic-is what would make a succesful Dredd movie, and the lack of it is what killed the first one-Stallone could have been good as Dredd, but everyone chose to play something meant to be utterly ridiculous as completely straight.......


----------

